# I woke up



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2008)

Fell out of bed






Dragged a comb through my head





Made my way downstairs





And had a cup





And looking up





I noticed I was late





Grabbed my coat





And my hat


----------



## Peacock (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you make the bus?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2008)

Made the bus seconds flat






Found my way upstairs






And had a smoke





Then somebody spoke





And I went into a dream






AHHHHH AH AH AHH, AH AH AH, AH AH AH


----------



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a few hours into putting these white spruce in that swamp hole. Hopefully between the trees I selected for the conditions and the drainage I put in we will see better results.

I looked at this job in the spring and told the lady that she had to forget about the mexicans who put in the hemlock and such and hop on The Dan.

I put in the last tree today and the pipe as well. Its connected to the drain out front. 
The trees are fresh dug so I left the balls on for now and will look after these trees for awhile... at least until i stop getting paid to. 
Evan, the nursery man, uses shallow baskets and bio- degradable ropes and such. Still, by the time the rope is gone it will have harmed the base of the tree. Maples, in particular, do not like the rope. It causes irrepairable damage. 
What is more important is the compost I added. I put the clay soil on top to help " mound up" for drainage which was a real problem here. This will ease the transition a whole lot you bet.
I dug the holes with my new trencher I just made



and the bucket on the Dingo. I just put the pick- axe in there for show I had to bring the trees in over 100 yards over the lawn and pool area. As well as 3 yards of compost.
It was bliss, let me just say, PURE BLISS! I have more to do there but that part is done for now. I have to fix another swamp hole on the property and will bring some mulch or chips when I go back.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 9, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Did you make the bus?



Jees dood, give me sec allright


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good Dan, how did that trencher work out?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Looks good Dan, how did that trencher work out?



Very well. I dug the holes by alternating between that and the bucket, maybe ten minutes a hole. The trench was cake, it really could not have been easier. The hard part? There was none... just maybe a little swinging the pick- axe and shovel but then I ain't to good for that.

I thought I was going to have a problem since I was alone but really it was great, great money to, lots more work to do there... NOW. So I should be able to eat at least until Christmas. Its all easy PHC stuff, fixing what the white landscrapers told the mexican to do.
I was going to bring in J and this other cat but since J left me pretty much screwed all of last month and this other cat kept spitting all over the place I just did it myself... again.
Really , I was trying to hook up the trailer and this other cat stood behind me and spit every five seconds. I was about to sucker the chit out of him. He wasn't chewing or hocking up lugies, just spitting where I was about to kneel down. Then he starts STARING at things, you know daydreaming. I ran him off.
I had him running the splitter CAUSE HE BEGGED ME FOR SOME WORK, and I kept telling him "smaller" I had to leave but my neighbor kept an eye on him. He didn't finish what I gave him and I had to resplit a bunch.
Way back when I was with Treeco i showed up for work one day and they give me a roller, a few cans of paint , pointed at a couple rusty trucks and left my arse in the Texaco lot. Danny seems to think I am an ####### of sorts but at least he got them trucks painted by the time they rolled back in. good thing he only left one color.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Jees dood, give me sec allright



Hehehe....sorry! 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 10, 2008)

that one is leaning to the left a little...:monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> that one is leaning to the left a little...:monkey:



I had some trouble with that one. With the bottom level the top was way out on the good side and vice versa. 
I have been paid for almost half on the job... that means I am not really done and hopefully, I never will be.
I should stake them cause the wind takes em towards the fence. The fence is broken in many places cause of this. In some areas they want some leylend for a buffer.
The Dingo make for easy adjustments at any rate and THANKS FOR NOTICING


----------



## cantoo (Nov 10, 2008)

Dan, have you considered using the big seed tote bags to haul mulch and topsoil into back yards? Your dingo should lift one and no dribbled mulch across the finished lawn. You can store and haul the bags easily. Some have openings in the bottom to empty the amount you need into each hole.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

cantoo said:


> Dan, have you considered using the big seed tote bags to haul mulch and topsoil into back yards? Your dingo should lift one and no dribbled mulch across the finished lawn. You can store and haul the bags easily. Some have openings in the bottom to empty the amount you need into each hole.



Is that what the guy is loading leaves into with his kubota? I got a better idea than that: GET MEXICANS TO DO IT WITH WHEELBARROWS! NOT!


----------



## cantoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup. lots of the landscaping supply places around here are using them now for bulk mulch and topsoil delivery. They offload them with a small crane on the truck or use a tracked mini hoe to deliver them right to the spot in the back yard. A riding lawnmower will even drag them full of mulch.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

cantoo said:


> Yup. lots of the landscaping supply places around here are using them now for bulk mulch and topsoil delivery. They offload them with a small crane on the truck or use a tracked mini hoe to deliver them right to the spot in the back yard. A riding lawnmower will even drag them full of mulch.



you are referring to the bags right? Not the mexicans? You might see how I could get confused.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm from the Great White North, ain't many mexicans or mexicants around here. There are some south of us that work vegatables and tobacco crops but that's about it.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

cantoo said:


> I'm from the Great White North, ain't many mexicans or mexicants around here. There are some south of us that work vegatables and tobacco crops but that's about it.



I din't think they could take the cold. Here, they teach Spainish in all the schools.You don't have to sign up for it, they just teach it.
Don't mean to get hung up with this right now talking about something completely different like bags but one of the things I mentioned about this job was that I am fixing what the mexicans broke. Why did they break it? cause the white guy who owns em told em to.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I din't think they could take the cold. Here, they teach Spainish in all the schools.You don't have to sign up for it, they just teach it.
> Don't mean to get hung up with this right now talking about something completely different like bags but one of the things I mentioned about this job was that I am fixing what the mexicans broke. Why did they break it? cause the white guy who owns em told em to.



I bet that is the mexicans best class!


----------



## riverwalk (Dec 6, 2008)

just curious but why don't you remove the burlap and make sure none of the roots are girdling roots? Also it makes the tree easier to move around because you can knock off some of the dirt. Leaving all that stuff on rope etc around the root flare which is almost always buried from extensive time inside a root ball can cause roots to grow around the flare and choke the tree out. Also no stakes? or is it just not windy there.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 8, 2008)

Its crooked, you left the burlap and twine on, and obviously didnt take any time to bother finding the actual root flare on the tree.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Its crooked, you left the burlap and twine on, and obviously didnt take any time to bother finding the actual root flare on the tree.



Please don't do that. You did not read it all so until you do pipe down.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

riverwalk said:


> just curious but why don't you remove the burlap and make sure none of the roots are girdling roots? Also it makes the tree easier to move around because you can knock off some of the dirt. Leaving all that stuff on rope etc around the root flare which is almost always buried from extensive time inside a root ball can cause roots to grow around the flare and choke the tree out. Also no stakes? or is it just not windy there.



Fresh dug trees. I was out there today with some stakes and putzing around some more. I drove by on Saturday to inspect them as its been a few weeks. and the trees were fine. 40 mph winds on Sunday , I staked the trees today. Twine comes off in the spring. The burlap will rot by then. If anyone is having trouble seeing the root flares and where they sit in relation to the grade I make this suggestion: use your good eye.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> that one is leaning to the left a little...:monkey:



Not anymore.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice job Dan. Looks like what I do for a living. 

Dan sometimes I am on dial up and am always on a laptop. Your pics are really big they don't fit on my screen. I think your using photobucket. If so there is a preference to shrink the pic automatically. If you set it to, I think 480-340 it will fit the screen better and I won't have to scroll around to see the entire pic. And it won't take all night to open. Hope this isn't to much to ask wouldn't want to miss a "The Dan" thread.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 10, 2008)

Top of the root ball and the actual root flare are 2 completely different things.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> Nice job Dan. Looks like what I do for a living.
> 
> Dan sometimes I am on dial up and am always on a laptop. Your pics are really big they don't fit on my screen. I think your using photobucket. If so there is a preference to shrink the pic automatically. If you set it to, I think 480-340 it will fit the screen better and I won't have to scroll around to see the entire pic. And it won't take all night to open. Hope this isn't to much to ask wouldn't want to miss a "The Dan" thread.



Jees, why didn't you say so? I am not sure I can help though, I will try. Do you have any idea how? But they look good?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Top of the root ball and the actual root flare are 2 completely different things.



I think they send one of you NE guys to mess with The Dan just to see if he will bite. getting used to it now.
Thanks for noticing but who put you up to it? Personally I am not inclined to believe you are acting alone.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Jees, why didn't you say so? I am not sure I can help though, I will try. Do you have any idea how? But they look good?



Ya they look good but it's more the commentary that is to good to be true. :greenchainsaw: Here's what you do. Right below the upload button in photobucket it says, "reduce to" you must have your preference set to "larger than life". Set it to large (640x480) I think is the recomended Arborista site size. It works better for poor people who are on dial up cause it cost more money that god has to pay for cable.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha, put me up to what? I'm just trying to promote something a little more arboriculturally correct is all. Throwing a tree, burlap intact, twine still on into the ground in a hole you scabbed out with a mini loader bucket just doesn't strike me as "correct".


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Haha, put me up to what? I'm just trying to promote something a little more arboriculturally correct is all. Throwing a tree, burlap intact, twine still on into the ground in a hole you scabbed out with a mini loader bucket just doesn't strike me as "correct".



Is it possible that you are that dumb dude? At any rate, I quit, you win.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Haha, put me up to what? I'm just trying to promote something a little more arboriculturally correct is all. Throwing a tree, burlap intact, twine still on into the ground in a hole you scabbed out with a mini loader bucket just doesn't strike me as "correct".



Lol. My tractor has been dying to scoop that dingo thing up and huck it in the dumpster, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. My tractor has been dying to scoop that dingo thing up and huck it in the dumpster, lol.



Do you like a Mariachi horn?


You keep saying the same old things all along
Stay up there and keep your mouth shut til I am gone
Don't give me old familiar crying cussing moan...
Understand The Dan ( I am tired of ya bad mouthing me)

While undoubtly true it is beside the point., however go ahead and give it a go, I left something on the seat for ya. ANYWAY, what is it? This tractor. 
I have to say before we got the Dingo we were thinking tractor. After some thought we decided on something just as versitile but smaller, easier to tote around. 
I just did some more work at this job. Pics to come. You still no? Come- on, get your girl to show you how ( or make her do it) that's how its done, its what I did and most likely a lot of others. You can't keep yapping like this can ya? Show me what you working with. Hey, take a pic of yourself to so's I can see how many teef you got.


:agree2: See? Even he thinks so.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2008)

Just teasing dan - sorry I couldnt resist, its so much fun!

Pics? yeah, still aint bothered with trying that again, sometime though - and dont fret bro, I got a full grill. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Just teasing dan - sorry I couldnt resist, its so much fun!
> 
> Pics? yeah, still aint bothered with trying that again, sometime though - and dont fret bro, I got a full grill. Thanks for your concern.



I would see your pic of the tractor and say something nice if you did. 
I guess you are using a mid- sized tractor for all your expiditions? What do ya got up there?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2008)

JD 4600 compact utility, its either 42 or 46 hp. I've got the farming winch and backhoe+ forks. Very good investment for the money. I dont think I would really want anything more, it will put 2000 lbs in my one ton all day.
The hydrostatic tranny is real nice, I cant even hardy drive a standard tractor anymore. Those bigger track machines are out of my budget+ farming winch is soo fast and has 165' of cable+ 30' chain. This setup is real nice for say those jobs down on a lake and such, I'll get a good climber in the tree and just run the winch and feed the 250 with the forks making bundles where you lower stuff down and then winching them up. Again, just bustin the dans stones about the dingo, they look pretty cool actually.


----------

